# Can I browse Internet using PS3?



## truthseeker

Can I browse the internet, type words into google, use email, use google and go to any website using a PS2 or Ps3?

Thank you.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

You can with a PS3 but I don't think you can with a PS2.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> You can with a PS3 but I don't think you can with a PS2.


so if I bought a standard PS3, what else would I need to buy to be able to use it to browser internet? Keyboard only? Does a KB plug into a PS3?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

If you bought a 40GB model, you wouldn't get a wireless card with it. The 60 (don't know if this one's still being sold) and the 80 both have wireless cards. 

If you have a wireless router already, then you wouldn't need anything else. It has an on-screen keyboard which can be controlled using the controller, however keyboards (most of) do work with it, as far as I know. I personally had a wireless keyboard plugged into in VIA usb and it worked fine.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> If you bought a 40GB model, you wouldn't get a wireless card with it. The 60 (don't know if this one's still being sold) and the 80 both have wireless cards.
> 
> If you have a wireless router already, then you wouldn't need anything else. It has an on-screen keyboard which can be controlled using the controller, however keyboards (most of) do work with it, as far as I know. I personally had a wireless keyboard plugged into in VIA usb and it worked fine.


Ok thanks.

So now my next question.. How do PS3 games compare to the latest PC games in regard to graphics, resolution etc? 

How much better do the PC latest games look running on a $400 Video Card? If I put a PS3 game side by side with a latest PC game running with a latest PC video card, how would they compare visually and graphically and realism?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

You're probably asking the wrong person :grin: 

Frankly though, because consoles are built specifically for games, in a reasonable comparison and in terms of graphics, I'd say the console versions are better.


----------



## ebackhus

The PS3 has a beefy graphics system but compared to the latest in PC technology it's a little behind. PC games also give you a bit more flexibility in choosing how the game will look and thus how it'll perform. Games written for consoles are only going to run as the developer dictates and don't allow for much modification. For instance, Morrowind runs and looks great on my PC but looks poor on my 360. Bioshock, on the other hand, runs and looks great on my 360 but runs and looks poor on my PC.


----------



## truthseeker

ebackhus said:


> The PS3 has a beefy graphics system but compared to the latest in PC technology it's a little behind. PC games also give you a bit more flexibility in choosing how the game will look and thus how it'll perform. Games written for consoles are only going to run as the developer dictates and don't allow for much modification. For instance, Morrowind runs and looks great on my PC but looks poor on my 360. Bioshock, on the other hand, runs and looks great on my 360 but runs and looks poor on my PC.


Interesting.

And what about the PS3? You have one of those also?

What console has the better looking visual graphics? Xbox360 or PS3?


----------



## stressfreesoul

Sorry to butt in. So far as I have been told, the 360 shows graphics for some games at a slightly higher resolution than the PS3, but apart from that, there isnt much difference. Microsoft take the biscuit for online play/downloads/etc, though.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I know the PS3 renders certain games at lower resolutions then the box but the visible difference is barely noticeable.


----------



## truthseeker

stressfreesoul said:


> Sorry to butt in. So far as I have been told, the 360 shows graphics for some games at a slightly higher resolution than the PS3, but apart from that, there isnt much difference. Microsoft take the biscuit for online play/downloads/etc, though.
> trust me.....Im a doctor...


Firstly I do not trust any doctor. Over 70% of all diagnoses done by doctors have been shown to be in err. 

Secondly, what resolution are the PS3 games written in? They all differ in rez? If so, what is the game with the highest rez?

And same question for Xbox360, can you answer that too please?


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> I know the PS3 renders certain games at lower resolutions then the box but the visible difference is barely noticeable.


What TV should a person buy so the TV can handle the highest rez Ps3 games? What resolution are the PS3 games in so I know what TV to get?

And does the TV need to be a High-Def TV with any special ports etc?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Both consoles can output at 1080p. If you want the best quality, you'll need a TV that can support that. However, none of my games currently play at that resolution. Assassin's Creed and GTA IV both play at 750p. MotorStorm I think plays at 1080i.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Both consoles can output at 1080p. If you want the best quality, you'll need a TV that can support that. However, none of my games currently play at that resolution. Assassin's Creed and GTA IV both play at 750p. MotorStorm I think plays at 1080i.


Ok thank you. Lets hope more games come out as 1080p


----------



## stressfreesoul

I heard the hype at the minute is these HiDef 120Hz tvs. But then I suppose you'd have to have a 120Hz source too.


----------

